# The New Richland-Chambers



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Last year on Memorial Day, a group of us spent the holiday weekend on RC. I had to lay the fish out on a 16' lowboy to get them all in the picture. White bass, striper, catfish, crappie. And it took a while to clean them! Didn't get the chance this year due to the rain.

I spoke with a RC local yesterday concerning the lake yesterday. "Too much fresh water at one time. Fishing's pretty tough right now."

RC, born in 1987, has been low for the last 2 years, leaving boats hanging above sand and/or grass. And the timber, has been exposed for easy navigation, since it was at least 6 feet out of the water. So I asked, "It's looked like a forest in the Richland Creek leg. What's it like now?" Answer was, "There is none. I mean it's there, but not visible. Nothing but water".

RC, full, with it's 330 shoreline miles, has 41,356 surface acres. Last month, it had 33,369. Thanks to mother nature, she got her 7987 acres back. This is going to be a new experience since everything looks different. 

Happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Lived up here in Fairfield tx for just shy of a year now I've never seen the water so high anywhere around here. 
Haven't hit the lake yet since I kayak fish and the storms have been crazy.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Chadgreen said:


> Lived up here in Fairfield tx for just shy of a year now I've never seen the water so high anywhere around here.
> Haven't hit the lake yet since I kayak fish and the storms have been crazy.


 RC is .5 over lake level, and getting hammered right now with more rain that will be coming down the Trinity River.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

RC was 7 foot low last time we went ,heading up this weekend


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Good Luck, Thunderstorm. I talked a local yesterday, and was told the lake was level, and the water color was beautiful. Forecast has the winds light and variable. Should be an awesome weekend. Leave a few fish for me!


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Ill be out there tonight with my new green light under the bridge. If your out an see it glowing stop and say hi


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks lpcc and chadgreen we got up sun eve fished thru tues caught some nice size whites and a bunch of undersize hybrids,lake was calm ,up,and beautiful ,a little crowded , but the good people we met outnumbered the knuckle heads blocking the ramps and driving thru schooling fish took a drive below the dam toward cayuga wow!!!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Thunderstorm, 
Took the wife out yesterday to RC. Water was a little murky, but very smooth, which means no wind, which means HOT! Stripers had lock jaw, but the whites were pretty active. I couldn't get any action out of the slabs, so I taught her how to use a Hellbender rig. She had a great time. 

I took my new boat, and it doesn't have "tracks" on the GPS. Took a ride toward the railroad bridge, and it was a bit nervy not being able to see all the stumps. I can't see or tie up to any of my crappie holes! I definitely recommend anyone that is not familiar with the lake, get an updated chart/map with timber locations. Three months ago, everything was visible. Now, there is a lot of hidden wood waiting for a hull or prop. 

I'm guessing you stayed at Fisherman's Point. We stayed there Memorial and Labor Day in 2014. We waiting 15-20 minutes, watching a man teaching his wife to back the boat to the water. Nice campgrounds and people. A little crowded at the marina, but once you get out in the water, hello serenity! 

And 287 towards Cayuga is down about 3 foot. It was pretty impressive a week ago. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad you and your wife had a good time,yes we always stay at fishermans point,since 2004, did yall launch ay f.p. I may have talked to you while leaving on tues .good luck in the future.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Actually there Wednesday am. Talked several campers. I like the campsite, and have met a lot of good people there. I try to go there several times a year. 
I have a Cajun center console, green and white, named Rock 'n tRoll. Please say hello if you see me.


----------

